# Cannot build pecl-intl from ports



## nerozero (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi!
I'm trying to build roundcube port, but stuck on pecl-intl... 
Here is an error message: 


```
cc -shared  .libs/php_intl.o .libs/intl_error.o .libs/intl_convert.o collator/.libs/collator.o collator/.libs/collator_class.o 
collator/.libs/collator_sort.o collator/.libs/collator_convert.o collator/.libs/collator_locale.o collator/.libs/collator_compare.o 
collator/.libs/collator_attr.o collator/.libs/collator_create.o collator/.libs/collator_is_numeric.o collator/.libs/collator_error.o 
common/.libs/common_error.o formatter/.libs/formatter.o formatter/.libs/formatter_main.o formatter/.libs/formatter_class.o 
formatter/.libs/formatter_attr.o formatter/.libs/formatter_data.o formatter/.libs/formatter_format.o formatter/.libs/formatter_parse.o 
normalizer/.libs/normalizer.o normalizer/.libs/normalizer_class.o normalizer/.libs/normalizer_normalize.o locale/.libs/locale.o 
locale/.libs/locale_class.o locale/.libs/locale_methods.o dateformat/.libs/dateformat.o dateformat/.libs/dateformat_class.o 
dateformat/.libs/dateformat_attr.o dateformat/.libs/dateformat_data.o dateformat/.libs/dateformat_format.o dateformat/.libs/dateformat_parse.o 
msgformat/.libs/msgformat.o msgformat/.libs/msgformat_attr.o msgformat/.libs/msgformat_class.o msgformat/.libs/msgformat_data.o 
msgformat/.libs/msgformat_format.o msgformat/.libs/msgformat_helpers.o msgformat/.libs/msgformat_parse.o grapheme/.libs/grapheme_string.o 
grapheme/.libs/grapheme_util.o resourcebundle/.libs/resourcebundle.o resourcebundle/.libs/resourcebundle_class.o 
resourcebundle/.libs/resourcebundle_iterator.o idn/.libs/idn.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -licui18n -licuuc -licudata -lm 
-licuio  -Wl,-soname -Wl,intl.so -o ./.libs/intl.so
collator/.libs/collator_class.o(.bss+0x4): multiple definition of `collator_0_args'
.libs/php_intl.o(.data.rel.local+0xa0): first defined here
/usr/bin/ld: Warning: size of symbol `collator_0_args' changed from 48 in .libs/php_intl.o to 24 in collator/.libs/collator_class.o
collator/.libs/collator_class.o(.data.rel.local+0x0): multiple definition of `collator_1_arg'
.libs/php_intl.o(.data.rel.local+0xe0): first defined here
/usr/bin/ld: Warning: size of symbol `collator_1_arg' changed from 72 in .libs/php_intl.o to 48 in collator/.libs/collator_class.o
collator/.libs/collator_class.o(.data.rel.local+0x40): multiple definition of `collator_2_args'
.libs/php_intl.o(.data.rel.local+0x140): first defined here
/usr/bin/ld: Warning: size of symbol `collator_2_args' changed from 96 in .libs/php_intl.o to 72 in collator/.libs/collator_class.o
collator/.libs/collator_class.o(.data.rel.local+0xa0): multiple definition of `collator_sort_args'
.libs/php_intl.o(.data.rel.local+0x1a0): first defined here
/usr/bin/ld: Warning: size of symbol `collator_sort_args' changed from 96 in .libs/php_intl.o to 72 in collator/.libs/collator_class.o
locale/.libs/locale_class.o(.bss+0x4): multiple definition of `locale_0_args'
.libs/php_intl.o(.bss+0x18): first defined here
locale/.libs/locale_class.o(.data.rel.local+0x0): multiple definition of `locale_1_arg'
.libs/php_intl.o(.data.rel.local+0x300): first defined here
locale/.libs/locale_class.o(.data.rel.local+0x40): multiple definition of `locale_2_args'
.libs/php_intl.o(.data.rel.local+0x340): first defined here
locale/.libs/locale_class.o(.data.rel.local+0xa0): multiple definition of `locale_3_args'
.libs/php_intl.o(.data.rel.local+0x3a0): first defined here
locale/.libs/locale_class.o(.data.rel.local+0x100): multiple definition of `locale_4_args'
.libs/php_intl.o(.data.rel.local+0x400): first defined here
dateformat/.libs/dateformat_class.o(.data.rel.local+0x0): multiple definition of `datefmt_parse_args'
.libs/php_intl.o(.data.rel.local+0x6e0): first defined here
/usr/bin/ld: Warning: size of symbol `datefmt_parse_args' changed from 96 in .libs/php_intl.o to 72 in dateformat/.libs/dateformat_class.o
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/pecl-intl/work/intl-1.1.2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/pecl-intl.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/roundcube.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/roundcube.
```

My ports is up to date... 

Any suggestions?


----------



## linux (Feb 2, 2011)

I encountered the same problem when trying to build 'roundcube-mobilecube'
in FreeBSD 8.2-PRERELEASE.

Is there a fix?


----------



## nerozero (Feb 3, 2011)

linux said:
			
		

> I encountered the same problem when trying to build 'roundcube-mobilecube'
> in FreeBSD 8.2-PRERELEASE.
> 
> Is there a fix?



I found nothing so far....


----------



## Skylord (Feb 4, 2011)

There is some bugs in the port. Just remove all patches from 'files' and it will build cleanly. Will fill PR about it...


----------



## fraenki (Apr 26, 2011)

Skylord said:
			
		

> There is some bugs in the port. Just remove all patches from 'files' and it will build cleanly. Will fill PR about it...



Did you file a PR? I couldn't find one... so I just filed a new PR, since the problem still exists: ports/156660 (may take a few hours to be clickable).
I would appreciate any useful input or follow-ups to my PR.


Bye
- fraenki


----------



## joint (May 9, 2011)

*Here is the Fix*


```
# cd /usr/ports/devel/pecl-intl/
# make clean
# rm ./files/*
```

When DONE, you are ready to attempt to install Roundcube again:


```
# cd /usr/ports/mail/roundcube/ && make install clean
```


----------



## fraenki (May 9, 2011)

joint said:
			
		

> ```
> # cd /usr/ports/devel/pecl-intl/
> # make clean
> # rm ./files/*
> ```


This is an acceptable *hack* to get the job done quickly, but I don't think it's a *reasonable* fix. The patch files in devel/pecl-intl should be fixed or removed. Let's see if my PR gets some attention...


bye
- Frank


----------

